# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  2ft Tank for my Baby Arowana

## Indrid

Hi Fellow Members  :Laughing: ,

Things that Ive Bought For my Baby Pearl Arowana Thats coming next week.

-2Ft Tank 
-Boyu Overhead Filter
-Basic Sponge, Media's and (Something Alike Media According to the c328 Auntie)
-Nutri Anti-Chlrorine
-Black Essence aka Black Water
-Black Sticker to Paste at the back of the tank

So im contemplating what i've missed out. 

Guys please advise ! ;D

----------


## ciaossu

Hi, i think 2ft tank is definitely too small for an arowana, for now it's enough but you might want to include a 4 feet tank in your list. i think baby arowana grow very quickly. so maybe in about 3-4months time you'll have to upgrade to a bigger tank. just my thoughts. =)

----------


## Indrid

> Hi, i think 2ft tank is definitely too small for an arowana, for now it's enough but you might want to include a 4 feet tank in your list. i think baby arowana grow very quickly. so maybe in about 3-4months time you'll have to upgrade to a bigger tank. just my thoughts. =)


Hi ciaossu, Yeah i thought so too, maybe in a few months time i'll change to a bigger tank ;D But at the meantime, do you think the listed items above are sufficient ? 
do they require Air Pumps or Heaters ?

----------


## wongce

Bro, Tank is too small, it will JUMP out..better have a cover for arowana tanks to prevent this. My cousin's Pearl Arowana become salted fish as it jumped out...LOL

I would recommend a basic air pump with air stone or filter sponge to add aeration. Fish appreciates extra oxygen in the water as OHF might not be able to provide sufficient aeration. You are not into planting right? if not Arowana in planted tank will look gorgeous...lol..

Does your tank comes with lights? hard to appreciate fish without lights..

Since you are sure that you are going to upgrade soon, why not go for 4 feet directly? NO need heaters... :Smile: 

Btw, i am in north area too... :Smile:

----------


## ciaossu

> Hi ciaossu, Yeah i thought so too, maybe in a few months time i'll change to a bigger tank ;D But at the meantime, do you think the listed items above are sufficient ? 
> do they require Air Pumps or Heaters ?


Hi, i think the above is sufficient. like what wongce mention it's hard to appreciate fish without light haha. if the tank is only for 1 arowana i think the OHF is sufficient however, add more aeration for your arowana is good too(optional). make sure to cover your tank as arowana tend to jump. 

yup as for me i would get a 4 feet tank straight + equipment to save the hassle of transfering fish and also save the money from buying the 2 feet equipment then after a few month have to throw away or sell away.

just my thoughs =)

----------


## Indrid

> Bro, Tank is too small, it will JUMP out..better have a cover for arowana tanks to prevent this. My cousin's Pearl Arowana become salted fish as it jumped out...LOL
> 
> I would recommend a basic air pump with air stone or filter sponge to add aeration. Fish appreciates extra oxygen in the water as OHF might not be able to provide sufficient aeration. You are not into planting right? if not Arowana in planted tank will look gorgeous...lol..
> 
> Does your tank comes with lights? hard to appreciate fish without lights..
> 
> Since you are sure that you are going to upgrade soon, why not go for 4 feet directly? NO need heaters...
> 
> Btw, i am in north area too...


 
YES, Your right the Top Cover, i don't want my Pearl to end up like your cousin's Salted Fish. LOL

I did consider getting a Air Pump & Plantation, But i heard plantation need alot of work (leh Chey) leh. 

Yes Yes i forgot to add-in, i bought a LED 12 Lamp comes with White & Blue bulbs. ;D

I stay Sembawang area  :Wink: 




> Hi, i think the above is sufficient. like what wongce mention it's hard to appreciate fish without light haha. if the tank is only for 1 arowana i think the OHF is sufficient however, add more aeration for your arowana is good too(optional). make sure to cover your tank as arowana tend to jump. 
> 
> yup as for me i would get a 4 feet tank straight + equipment to save the hassle of transfering fish and also save the money from buying the 2 feet equipment then after a few month have to throw away or sell away.
> 
> just my thoughs =)


Okay, i guess i'll get an Air Pump & Cover (But any recommendations ? in terms of Brand) 

Yeah my friend's told me about the 4ft tank too, but i'm so stubborn enough ;(

----------


## limz_777

a bigger tank saves you less hassle (ley chey) later on , you have to relocate the fish , cycle the tank again ,etc 

since the set-up has been bought , just use it as a grow-out tank , most important make sure its well covered 

air pump brand ,currently i am using two outlet shiruba , quite good

----------


## Indrid

> a bigger tank saves you less hassle (ley chey) later on , you have to relocate the fish , cycle the tank again ,etc 
> 
> since the set-up has been bought , just use it as a grow-out tank , most important make sure its well covered 
> 
> air pump brand ,currently i am using two outlet shiruba , quite good



Alright !! I'm going to c328 tonight to get that Air Pump, Food & Top Covers. Will update on the tank again, probably put up a photo to see if you guys have any other suggestions  :Smile:

----------


## pinkish1c3

You should get a air pump, it looks nicer with bubbles in the tank anyway.

I believe you already bought a Bar Air Stone, can act as a massager for your fish too! 

Can put it at the back of your tank, it'll look very nice especially when your light is at the back.

----------


## Indrid

> You should get a air pump, it looks nicer with bubbles in the tank anyway.
> 
> I believe you already bought a Bar Air Stone, can act as a massager for your fish too! 
> 
> Can put it at the back of your tank, it'll look very nice especially when your light is at the back.


Got it Pinkish1c3  :Very Happy: . I bought a long long one. $2 only. Air Bubble Stick right ?

----------


## pinkish1c3

> Got it Pinkish1c3 . I bought a long long one. $2 only. Air Bubble Stick right ?


Yups! Can use the bubbles as decoration too, if your air pump is a 2-4 outlet pump you can place a few bars tank.. 

The fish will feel like its in a car wash!

----------


## Blue Whale

Die die must have cover....no holes.

1. I used to secure the cover with telephone cable, copper cables at 4 corners, leave 1 cm gap. It managed to still jump out and become dry fish :P Please learn from my mistake - no gaps also.

2. Please do not overfeed or the scales of the fish will not be nice. It will eat if you overfeed but no time to develop the scales hence will not grow pretty.

----------


## Indrid

> Die die must have cover....no holes.
> 
> 1. I used to secure the cover with telephone cable, copper cables at 4 corners, leave 1 cm gap. It managed to still jump out and become dry fish :P Please learn from my mistake - no gaps also.
> 
> 2. Please do not overfeed or the scales of the fish will not be nice. It will eat if you overfeed but no time to develop the scales hence will not grow pretty.


 
@1. But can DIY the cover ?

@2. Overfed ? what are the feeding time like ? Cuz i think i will feed him like how i eat (3 meals a day) LOL

----------


## Indrid

> Yups! Can use the bubbles as decoration too, if your air pump is a 2-4 outlet pump you can place a few bars tank.. 
> 
> The fish will feel like its in a car wash!


But i heard if the Air Pump outlet not strong the Air Bubble stick won't look nice. like no power. ;X

----------


## Blue Whale

> @1. But can DIY the cover ?


Can but you covering all holes up or not?




> @2. Overfed ? what are the feeding time like ? Cuz i think i will feed him like how i eat (3 meals a day) LOL


That is already too much. Once a day. Maximum twice over weekend.
Clean water is the key here.
Air pump just normal air stone will do. Check every 6 months if airstone need to replace or not.

----------


## beanysoh

I heard plantation or any unnecessary objects in the tank such as rocks might hurt the arrowana. That is why most arrowanas are kept in a bare tank.

----------


## Blue Whale

Vinz (AQ Moderator) keep it in planted tank ^^"

----------


## Indrid

Got it @BlueWhale.

Okay, the fish is here, his only... A baby arowana, like how'd you measure.. It's only like the length of my last finger. Please someone advise before troubles arise. I fed him with 3 blood worms eversince he reached home. He seem frantic (I guess it's normal) the moment he was thrown into the tank. 

Ok what I did before i bought him.
- add water to the tank left about 4 finger spacing.
- add Nutrifin (anti-chlorine)
- add Black water
- 2 pinch of salt

And I changed 20% of water 2 days later.
Basically tank is being filtered for less than a week.

Now the fish is here.  :Very Happy: 


And this is what I did once i reach home after I bought the arowana.

- I place the plastic bag w/him inside to let it float and get use to the temperature for about 20mins.
- Activate my Air Pump.
- Pour a 50ml of tank water inside the bag.

After about 30mins, I can see he's very eager to charge into his new home, so I released him inside.
Then he started exploring the new tank, but upon see-ing him so (nervous) I added in 1/4 cap of black water inside,
It's proven he started to calm down abit. Till now I don't know if he is happy or not.

It's about 2 hours since he's swam inside the tank. Keep loitering around the corner ( any problems ? )

----------


## limz_777

actually black water is not needed for jardinii , is the tank properly cycle ?

----------


## Blue Whale

fish raise from baby I use hand to hold them, gently put in. In a empty tank, clean water suffice. nutrafin not tio much, a bit of aquarium salt is good. It is not used to environment yet. no need Black water, switch light off.

----------


## Indrid

> actually black water is not needed for jardinii , is the tank properly cycle ?


Hi Lim, for you info its not a jardini, its only a mere Pearl Arowana  :Very Happy: . Umm how do you consider properly cycle ?
Cuz i only let it cycle for 4-5 days ? 





> fish raise from baby I use hand to hold them, gently put in. In a empty tank, clean water suffice. nutrafin not tio much, a bit of aquarium salt is good. It is not used to environment yet. no need Black water, switch light off.


Aquarium salt ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Shit. i put in those normal cooking salt. LOL.  :Sad:

----------


## Blue Whale

> Aquarium salt ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> Shit. i put in those normal cooking salt. LOL.


If no soil, no need to bother about cycling too much, usually we do not use soil for Arowana.

Yah...cooking salt a bit dirty. It's not expensive 1 packet, but you must tie properly. Empty some into small bottle else, too much exposure to air get a bit watery.
Medicine can don't use, then try not to.

Two things about observation here:
1. Water *MUST* be clean and clear at all times. So feeding regime must be executed in a manner not to dirty the water. Filter maintenance must be tip top. No Compromise on that.
2. Fins and Gills, make sure it is healthy at all time.

When it get to palm size, then time for some live fish to the diet. Maybe twice a week, each time put one to two. So you need to keep a plastic turtle tank for this. don't feed frogs, dirty. Mealworms also will dirty tank. Usually young can eat pellets, when they get older, Frozen blood worm is the best diet - 1-2 cube. If you going to use hand into the tank, beware of it's tail.

Now in the wild, arowana will spring out of the water surface open mouth (very big), snap a dragonfly then fall back into the river. So it is their nature to jump. Make sure security is tight on your end....no joke.

----------


## limz_777

pearl arowana is a common name , its scentific name is scleropages jardini , or just 'jars' as many hobbyist just name it

----------


## Blue Whale

Mr. Lim is correct. But I figured if you are not into scientific name, there is no harm learning it.

So here is your homework:
http://theaquariumwiki.com/Scleropages_jardini

Now the more you read up, the more you can understand their habitat, their feeding habits (don't feed goldfish), their behaviour, Diet, sexing etc. Every little knowledge will alter how you going to keep that little baby of yours. : ) Once it grow big enough, you can just gaze upon the beauty of this baby as it makes it's turn gracefully.

----------


## Indrid

> If no soil, no need to bother about cycling too much, usually we do not use soil for Arowana.
> 
> Yah...cooking salt a bit dirty. It's not expensive 1 packet, but you must tie properly. Empty some into small bottle else, too much exposure to air get a bit watery.
> Medicine can don't use, then try not to.
> 
> Two things about observation here:
> 1. Water *MUST* be clean and clear at all times. So feeding regime must be executed in a manner not to dirty the water. Filter maintenance must be tip top. No Compromise on that.
> 2. Fins and Gills, make sure it is healthy at all time.
> 
> ...





> pearl arowana is a common name , its scentific name is scleropages jardini , or just 'jars' as many hobbyist just name it


This is something new ;D Got it. 




> Mr. Lim is correct. But I figured if you are not into scientific name, there is no harm learning it.
> 
> So here is your homework:
> http://theaquariumwiki.com/Scleropages_jardini
> 
> Now the more you read up, the more you can understand their habitat, their feeding habits (don't feed goldfish), their behaviour, Diet, sexing etc. Every little knowledge will alter how you going to keep that little baby of yours. : ) Once it grow big enough, you can just gaze upon the beauty of this baby as it makes it's turn gracefully.


WOW ! That really helps alot BlueWhale.  :Wink: 







But now its been few days my baby arowana has been in the tank,

Basically i feed him (Blood Worm) every 12 hours. 
Change 20% of water every 3 days. 

Does Jardinis get affected by switching off/on the light ?

----------


## Blue Whale

> This is something new ;D Got it. 
> 
> WOW ! That really helps alot BlueWhale. 
> 
> But now its been few days my baby arowana has been in the tank,
> 
> Basically i feed him (Blood Worm) every 12 hours. 
> Change 20% of water every 3 days. 
> 
> Does Jardinis get affected by switching off/on the light ?


You will be given a free baptism if it decides to fling it's tail at you. ^O^ Ho Ho Ho...

Arrr....I supposed you feed him 1 cube. 12hrs 1/2 cube, 1 day 1 cube. Limit.
Water change can spread to 1 week if no significant change and you have a good filter.

How to say, it gets disturbed by human activities. It also doesn't like light. If there is a hidding place, he will hide. So usually we have those pinkish light which is not so bright. If you have visited the Dragon Palace at Qianhu, noticed they also use the same kinda setup for their arowanas. It is not timid, but it gets startled if sudden movement. Fish instinct.

----------


## Blue Whale

You my friend, is going to die because of this next link. Ha ha ha :Evil: 

http://www.arofanatics.com/forums/sh....php?t=485627]

----------


## limz_777

most juvenile arowana tend to be skittish , so dont worry much about it , it will outgrow it once it gets bigger

----------


## Indrid

Thanks for all the links @BlueWhale and the scientific name @Lim.  :Very Happy: 

Now marks the 10th day of the fish !!. I don't know if he seems happy or not. But the feeding regime is ok. Just that it doesn't seem to eat alot. Just 3-4 bloodworms per meal. Rather than half cube per meal. 

Example : This is what happens I feed with a chopstick and dig like 4-5 worms let it eat like a bunch of worms but whenever it bites, instead of eating all of em at one go, I think he eat one only, and the rest fell onto the water. Lol. 

Advise on how to feed gurus ?!

----------


## Blue Whale

can take picture of the little guy？

----------


## BenAres

How much did you pay for the arrowana

----------


## Indrid

@bluewhale : yes I will try to upload if possible. But is too small to see.  :Sad:  

@Benares : I bought it for $28. 



Now I have a little problem. My arowana is not eating the worms I try to feed for about 2 days already. Even I leave it to float thinking his scared due of fish instinct. Now he swim at a weird position I.e sometimes 45 degree. Like weird. But his not eating  :Sad: ((

----------


## Indrid

April 2012,Friday the 13th. Approximately 7pm.

My baby pearl arowana left at his 13th day in my care.
He was losing appetite 2 days ago. And appeared weak this morning. But when I got home later at night he was stucked in between the filter gaps. He was still gasping when I switched off the power. He wiltered down like a fallen leaf. I'm sad at the sight of this. I hold him up to see his graceful scales, the fins are burnt. I suspect electrocuted when stucked. 
I tried to feed him his last meal before he really leave. He refused. 

AQ members. Please correct me what I did was wrong.

The day he came in on 31st March till now I changed the water thrice. First 10 days was eating happily. Only recent he wasn't even eating.  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Blue Whale

Cheer up, baby are always sensitive.

If you are going to try another round, look for a healthy one. Usually fish food are alternate, as in no singular food. Even though tubi they eat, usually you'd have to wash the tubi with fish tank water rinsed a few times, before intro into the tank. Now during rinsing, you can use your fingers to seperate all the worms, the dirt float, then you pour away the water. The tubi will gather on their own. Once water is lost, add it back. You should have small cup of tank water standing by near to you.

For me, I also rinsed one pearl before, he grew from baby as well. I gave it frozen blood worm. Once it is bigger, I introduce different food, meal worms, frogs, live fish, etc. It left me because of 1cm gap, it jumped out. He was already about a 30cm ruler long when he left me. I still miss him till this day. Should I try again, I would have find a proper cover. A very very important lesson I learnt.

----------


## Indrid

> Cheer up, baby are always sensitive.
> 
> If you are going to try another round, look for a healthy one. Usually fish food are alternate, as in no singular food. Even though tubi they eat, usually you'd have to wash the tubi with fish tank water rinsed a few times, before intro into the tank. Now during rinsing, you can use your fingers to seperate all the worms, the dirt float, then you pour away the water. The tubi will gather on their own. Once water is lost, add it back. You should have small cup of tank water standing by near to you.
> 
> For me, I also rinsed one pearl before, he grew from baby as well. I gave it frozen blood worm. Once it is bigger, I introduce different food, meal worms, frogs, live fish, etc. It left me because of 1cm gap, it jumped out. He was already about a 30cm ruler long when he left me. I still miss him till this day. Should I try again, I would have find a proper cover. A very very important lesson I learnt.


 
 :Sad:  Yup. But till now, i still dont know whats the cause of it's death.  :Sad: 

Yes, 1st Of May would be the arrival of a new Pearl ;D Hopefully ill get a slightly bigger one. so as the feeding problem will get better. and the water ill cycle this time round for about 2 weeks. so hopefully the water will be suitable for him ;D

But questions of water. so lets say i cycle the water for 2 weeks. do i need to change 20/30% of the water weekly ? even theres no fish ?.

And that's something i didnt know, (to wash the worms (tubi) with tank water.)
Cause previously i didnt wash them, and just fed with the blood substance. 

Aww. sorry to hear that too @BlueWhale. its hell of a big monster 30cm (omg). 
I was keeping my fingers crossed.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Yup. But till now, i still dont know whats the cause of it's death. 
> 
> Yes, 1st Of May would be the arrival of a new Pearl ;D Hopefully ill get a slightly bigger one. so as the feeding problem will get better. and the water ill cycle this time round for about 2 weeks. so hopefully the water will be suitable for him ;D
> 
> But questions of water. so lets say i cycle the water for 2 weeks. do i need to change 20/30% of the water weekly ? even theres no fish ?.
> 
> And that's something i didnt know, (to wash the worms (tubi) with tank water.)
> Cause previously i didnt wash them, and just fed with the blood substance. 
> 
> ...


If there is soil then you need to do more active monitoring on water change. Usually for Arowana tank, an overhead filter is being used.

When we say wash the tubi with tank water, it is referring to a planted tank water where water condition have been actively tuned. But if you keep buying tubi you would be pok gai (broke) very fast. Now before feeding the tubi, you use tap water to rinse a few time. Of course if you can de-chlorine the water that is the best. Now the rinsing with planted water was referring to keeping the tubi alive for as long as one to two weeks, it can apply to before feeding rinsing as well.

My ex-arowana tank does not come with substrate, idea is to keep the water as clean as possible and if after feeding the water gets dirty, water change need to be conducted. Aging of water usually the longer like 2-3 weeks the better. It might be de-chlorinated of course. To find tune the aging water, you can mix two-three bottle of distil water. The aged water must not be exposed to light. Now we do not want to see a forest later on, do we? yah?

Baby Aro, do not just feed on tubi alone. Those luohan/parrot food pellets, they would eat it as well, better if it is the floating type, excess you can just net it out. I would recommend Blood Worm and Pellets. Occassionally a treat of tubi 30cents only, not the $1 thingy which last you weeks. And before you feed, you should know what to do with the tubi liao. Lastly size the pellet, you don't expect the baby aro to swallow pellet the size of a sotong ball right? lol...just an example.

----------


## limz_777

its better to cycle the water with some feeder fish , by the way any photo of your set-up ?

----------


## Indrid

> If there is soil then you need to do more active monitoring on water change. Usually for Arowana tank, an overhead filter is being used.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *When we say wash the tubi with tank water, it is referring to a planted tank water where water condition have been actively tuned. But if you keep buying tubi you would be pok gai (broke) very fast. Now before feeding the tubi, you use tap water to rinse a few time. Of course if you can de-chlorine the water that is the best. Now the rinsing with planted water was referring to keeping the tubi alive for as long as one to two weeks, it can apply to before feeding rinsing as well.*
> 
> *@BlueWhale :  sorry boss. i still don't understand the term (Tubi) means what ?* 
> *My tank is bare, and only air pumps and filter. not planted. ok i'm a little dumb here. please give me some patience* 
> *-------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> ...


 
@Lim : I have the photo's but i can't upload from my office computer. ;( iPhones.

----------


## Blue Whale

> @Lim : I have the photo's but i can't upload from my office computer. ;( iPhones.


tubi = tubifex worms.  :Smile: 
If keeping conditions for tubi is not right, the fish will get intestinal infection, that is why most keepers call tubi very nasty stuffs.

----------

